# Lake Texana 2014



## Chefmaster (Jul 16, 2014)

Anyone fish lake texana?


----------



## Drew1624 (Feb 7, 2012)

Nice haul of flatheads, and everything else! Did y'all catch them on rod n reel or on lines? I have never fished Texana, but I really need to. It's only about an hour and a half from me.


----------



## Dtrojcak (Jun 17, 2012)

Fished there a few times, biggest fish was a 2lb channel and a 20" or so drum.
Looks like you found some good spots.


----------



## dbullard (Feb 13, 2008)

Nice haul , wtg


----------



## Chefmaster (Jul 16, 2014)

Sorry I haven't responded gentleman.. I fish with trot lines. It's a **** blast!! Very exciting and intense. especially running them at night. Lake texana is a **** good lake for cats. Huge blues and yellows there. In 4 months I caught over 800 lbs of fish. No bs... If anyone would like to go fish with me there please pm me.. I don't mind showing u where to fish.. I'm not a greedy jack *** like most ppl that won't show others there spots.. I like seeing ppl catch fish too  
Have to use live baits.. Perch, mud cats, and my favorite carp! Try to get carp atleast 1 weighing a lb. going to post more pics! Enjoy!


----------



## tha bum (Oct 1, 2009)

thats a good mess of fish nice haul, the guy on the right looks like he is thinking "dang now I have to clean all these"


----------



## Chefmaster (Jul 16, 2014)

Haha ya he was very tired! I "in the middle" ended up cleaning them all.


----------



## Blitz678 (Feb 16, 2010)

where do you go? I usually run up the rivers and set drops and jugs. Caught a 20# flathead up the Sandies once. Do you stick to the lake in the timber?


----------



## Chefmaster (Jul 16, 2014)

*Lake timber*

I fish the lake in the trees. Use my gps to locate structure and drop off points. I catch 20-40lb yellas all the time


----------



## Dtrojcak (Jun 17, 2012)

Where/how do you catch live carp?


----------



## Chefmaster (Jul 16, 2014)

*Carp*

I usually sain the river for the carp.. I also trap them.


----------



## Michael J (Jan 25, 2012)

Hey I know I've seen you guys around the launching ramp on the Edna side of 59 at the bridge.......
Anyway, I live in Houston and have been fishing from this ramp for a few years. Love it cause not a lot of people....at least there use to not be. Seems like the last couple of years the people who just like to speed up and down the river have found it.
I don't tell anyone where I go. Only really good friends......who don't have boats!

My question to you is how do you find out the water level min the river? I look at the NOAA site for Strane Park on the Navidad, and if it is around 5.3 feet, it's usually good to launch.
Any other way you use?

Thanks


----------



## thursdaymike (Nov 12, 2014)

U hear that. Strane park road. Ill tell u from a lifetime of experience the river is very rarely that high at strane park. Mike Strane


----------



## Michael J (Jan 25, 2012)

Yes Sir, not sure what that number represents, but when it shows 5.1 through about 5.3 at Strane Park, the ramp on the Edna side of Texana has enough water to launch.


----------

